# Do you buy charcoal in bulk? Where?



## scvinegarpepper

Ok, so I admit, yesterday was the first time I have bought charcoal in a long time. I've just been using my gas grill and gas cooker. But, suffice to say, the more and more I am around this forum the more I find myself smoking with charcoal. So I got my charcoal from the grocery store, a standard 6 lb. bag of kingsford. So I am wondering if you hardcore smokers buy your charcoal in bulk? If so, where do you buy it from? 

Also, do y'all use the match light charcoal or regular and add lighter fluid to it? I used the Kingsford match light mesquite yesterday because I didn't feel like messing with getting it burning. But that whole 6 lb. bag didn't keep heat for my entire cooking time so I ended up finishing the food on the grill. I just think it will get expensive buying two or three bags from the grocery store for every time I cook. What are your thoughts/advice? Thanks for all the continued advice!
-TB


----------



## rbranstner

I don't ever use charcoal I use Lump Wood/Charcoal and sometimes Briquettes. If you are looking for Lump wood Sam's Club has a 40lb bags for $15 at some stores but as far as charcoal I don't know where most people buy them as I have never used it. Someone will chim in and help you out soon.


----------



## scvinegarpepper

Thanks for the info. I don't have any experience using that. I'll have to look into trying that next time. Does it typically last longer (burning and producing heat) than regular charcoal? Thanks.


----------



## rbranstner

Yea the lump usually lasts longer and some say it burns hotter. But it does matter what brand you buy some are rated very good and some are rated low. Here is a good site with lots of ratings of different brands. 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## violator

When I'm using the Weber kettle, I use charcoal (of course). I buy it at WalMart in the 20 lb. bags. I use a chimney and lighter fluid to get it going.


----------



## iso

fwiw, I have been getting excellent results with Kingsford charcoal. I find that the Kingsford burns smoother, a bit hotter, somewhat longer, and more consistent. It seems to reduce to a finer ash so I frequently have to dump the ash tray more frequently. Its hotter burn has caused problems with melting the rivets holding the bottom plate of the chimney. I typically left the briquetts in the chimney until they were all well lit with the first light smoke gone.

Bags of lump I'd get were much like bags of popcorn. Many intact pieces with lots of dust/crushed pieces.  

I use the burner from a turkey fryer and a chimney to get things lit off.

When I buy Kingsford I will typically clean out the store when its on sale. I get just the straight Kingsford in the biggest bags I can find. I avoid the Mesquite or other flavors.


----------



## coronaca92879

The homedepo by my house has 2 20 pound bags of kingsford original for 15$.


----------



## violator

Yep, that sounds about the same as what I do.
I have one of those plastic trays that the bread trucks use (about 3' x 3' or so), and before I fire up the Weber I dump the coals from last time on this rack. Give it a shake to rattle off the dust, then dump the chunks back in the grill. It works great.


----------



## desertlites

If I'm not useing my home grown than I use (El Diablo) 50# bags from Mexico $15.Also you should not be useing any kinda Fluid or Matchlite to get your smoker going!!thats just wrong.


----------



## violator

For me, at least, I don't use the fluid on my smoker....I use it on my Weber kettle grill.


----------



## ellymae

We often will get 40 bags at a time - hate to run out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..and we also prefer hardwood lump.


----------



## mooseman

Do NOT use lighter fluid on charcoal. EVER.


----------



## travcoman45

I buy it from the local Mill's Fleet Farm a pallet at a time, saves bout 1.75 a bag that way.  Bout out, new manager an he don't wanna play nice, so might have ta go across the street an see what I can do there.

I use a charcoal chimney an a weed burner ta get mine goin.  Works good an no petrol taste.

I use Royal Oak briqs, many cause I do most a my smokin in the UDS.


----------



## northern greenhorn

I use lump charcoal, I get it from a restaurant supply store, that's close to home. I also use a chimney to light it, never any lighter fluid, I pay around $16 a bag, its a huge bag, I need to go buy more so I don't know exactly how many lbs in bag


----------



## jlmacc

I usually buy Kingsford charcoal.I get it from menards.I bought some last weekend 2 20# bags for 14.99 and you also got a free bottle of starting fluid.I never really use fluid.I have a chimney that does a great job.


----------



## mike in denver

Don't use match lite or kingford,except in the weber, use lump in the smoker.  Kingsford produces to much ash for the smoker due to the Digiq fan.  No lighter fluid in the smoker.

Mike


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Our nearest Sam's has Kingsford blue bag for 15 bucks a twin pack of 21.6lbrs, or they now carry mesquite lump charcoal, same price for 40lbs.

Charcoal briquettes have a wicked amount of ash, so your rig has to be able to accommodate for this with lots of space under the fire grate.

The mesquite lump has a fair amount of smoke flavor by itself, so don't use the addition of smoke woods, unless they are very mild (cherry, apple, etc). After my first smoke in the SNP with mesquite lump, I noticed very little ash after more than 8 hours burn time...about 10-15% of what I'd have with briqs.

Eric


----------



## meateater

Had a great deal on Kingsford last year, buy some pickles or salad dressing and get a 20# bag of blue for $3.00. Been getting it at Sam's lately 2-20# for $15.00


----------



## ismoke

I wish they'd bring that back again - it was a great deal!


----------

